# Anyone using HBird SI for trolling Erie walleye?



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you think it puts more fish in your box?
Can you see fish on the sides you would not be able to see otherwise?
What good or bad things can you tell me about it.

Looking to upgrade this Fall if I can.

Thank you,
Rickerd


----------

